# My 8.5" Ery ery



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Guess I proved the 8" max myth to be false. It's gonna be interesting to see how big he gets.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man-
You should show it more often....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorgeous looking fish







looks like a true beast


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

noice


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow really sweet man, what do you feed that badboy?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Avatar~God said:


> Wow really sweet man, what do you feed that badboy?


Thanks guys.. I feed him a staple of Carnivore pellets and raw shrimp. For a treat he gets krill, nightcrawlers, tilapia and beefheart.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice looking, what is his personality like?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Wolf Btw , i have a 5 Inch Red Wolf VERY agressive..
But i do intend on getting a Hoplias Malibracus (Spelling lol)

Those are the WOlf fish that get HUGE!!!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

He's got a great personality. Comes to the front of the tank whenever I come by.

CrazeJon, Definitely get a mala. I have one of those as well, I'll start a new thread on him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome fish
but they dont count lower jaw and fins when measuring fish 
i would say ur fish is like 7.5 inches or less 
but sexy


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Death in # said:


> awesome fish
> but they dont count lower jaw and fins when measuring fish
> i would say ur fish is like 7.5 inches or less
> but sexy


Which is good news for me.. just means he'll get bigger


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mudfrog said:


> awesome fish
> but they dont count lower jaw and fins when measuring fish
> i would say ur fish is like 7.5 inches or less
> but sexy


Which is good news for me.. just means he'll get bigger








[/quote]
hope so he is so fuking sexy









and full tank shot i wanna see his tankmates
i want a wolf in the future and good tankmates for them ??

and full tank shot i wanna see his tankmates
i want a wolf in the future and good tankmates for them ??


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Tankmates are: 5-6" Senegal Bichir, 2x 3.5" Spotted Raphaels as a cleanup crew. I used to also keep a 16" Fire eel with them until he jumped









Anyway, I just moved so I don't have a good full tank shot as I haven't redone the aquascaping, but here ya go.


----------

